# Club la Costa at Marina del sol



## JackieD (Apr 9, 2010)

well I'm down to 10 days....

I need to send an email to the resort but I'm not sure what to ask for.  My confirmation says Unit #216.  Does that mean anything?  I know it's a huge resort and reading many, many TUG, trip advisor and Rci reviews, it looks like the condition and location of the rooms varies WIDELY.  I'd like to have an ocean view and near a pool.  I have a 2BR/2BA reserved. Any first hand knowlege of sections to STAY AWAY from?

Here's another part of the question.  My parents will be there a day before me (also a day after the official check-in day....check in is Sunday, they'll get there Monday and I'll get there Tues  )  The resort people seem REALLY nice and responsive to my emails.  Do you think this is an issue?? My mom is Spanish so language will not be a barrier.  Do you think checking in will be an issue for them?

I am so excited but there just seems to be an endless amount of things going on in the next 10 days    Just can't wait to step off the plane in Malaga!!!

thanks!!
Jackie


----------



## RAMBO (Apr 10, 2010)

jackie, we are going to club lacosta at marina dorado in July and I had same queries as you do. Did put in a general question about my reservation but didn't get any responses. I hope somebody out there has been there recently and could give us novices some help. I am staying in Unit 10-d-3 (at Marina Dorado). I just want to know whether this  is  an unit with ocean view. I think Jackie is looking for  similar help too.Give us some LATEST info guys.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 11, 2010)

We were at the Marina del Sol location several years ago, and you're right - it's a large resort.  I remember pools located throughout the resort, and we ended up using two different ones that were close by - but the area we were in wasn't "poolside."  If I remember correctly, much of the resort sits up higher above the coast, so your view is out across the water, but you don't really see the beach.  There was a little tram that ran around through the resort, so you could ride down to the beach and to other sections and to restaurants. We enjoyed just going for the ride.

The unit we were in was fine; nothing fancy but clean and comfortable.  Ours was like a strip of townhouses, all in a row, with a small area of green in front and back.  it was set off from the road, so no traffic by our front door; we parked in a parking area and walked back to the unit.  It wasn't like a luxury resort, but it was OK for our purposes; we spent lots of time touring the area and some time enjoying the pools.  We didn't use the beach; compared to other places we go, it didn't seem that nice.

There were a variety of different building formats around the resort, and I could see where some would be more comfortable and private than others; I'm afraid I don't recall enough to give you any specific recommendations.

We found the check in pleasant and helpful, even though we spoke no Spanish. Based on the restaurants in the area and other guests, it seems they get lots of English tourists to the area.

Enjoy your trip!  Wish we were going back


----------



## JackieD (Apr 11, 2010)

Rambo,
thank you very much for posting your experience.  It is helpful.  I'm guessing since we'll have a later date check-in that options may be minimal.  Looking forward to it no less!

Thanks again!

Jackie


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2010)

Since you have a confirmed unit number, there may not be much you can do about the room assignment. One thing I have done is to (a) email the resort a few days before check-in asking if the assigned unit is whatever I want (ocean view, quiet, close to pool or parking, whatever). Another strategy (b) arrive early when presumably they have more availability and ask the desk clerk for the best possible unit. Mentioning parting with a few Euros can't hurt. 

I think either of the above strategies works better than getting to the unit and screaming, 'Unacceptable!' when you get to the unit.

Enjoy Spain. We're looking forward to our weeks in Barcelona in June.

Jim Ricks


----------



## JackieD (May 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
Back from a great Spain trip.  Thanks for the information about Club la Costa Marina del Sol.  Here's a little information about our stay.  I had a 2 BR at Marina del Sol and my parents had a 1 BR at Sierra Marina (corner unit, 2nd floor rm 124).  The resort IS huge and the different areas run into each other so it's like one. It's very hilly and there's plenty of pools.  Even though they were in another resort 'name', my parents were about a block & 1/2 of walking distance of my unit.  My only regret is that I wasn't there a full week.  My unit (147) was along a row of newly remodeled units (they were still in remodeling process 4 doors down --kinda noisy).  My unit was 2 story, 2 BR, 1 bath.  Kitchen redone with granite and new appliances incl. clothes Washer.  HOWEVER no dishwasher.  The back patio looked out onto a tennis court and pool.  My parents room was not remodeled recently but very nice and it HAD a dishwasher.  The internet only worked in a couple of the restaurants so we'd walk to Zacharys and use our laptop.  My daughter's Itouch got better internet than my phone or computer in every city we visited....

A car is totally needed for this area.  While staying here we visited Fuengirola (market on Saturday was fun--like a huge garage sale), Malaga, Nerja, Marbella & Gibralter. Ronda, Grazalema & El Bosque (on our way to Sevilla).

It was a wonderful trip.  The weather cooperated with no rain, Sevilla was blazing though at about 85-87 already.  We took the AVE from Sevilla back to Madrid (we could see our breath at night).

We flew DEN-IAD (where pp had been stranded for 4-5 days b/c of the volcano) DEN-MAD (Aer Lingus United has codeshare--nice plane & staff!) MAD-Malaga via Spanair....somewhere in there, ALL our luggage was lost :annoyed: and recovered 24 hrs later....because of the Star Alliance agreements our luggage was checked (free) in Denver and was supposed to go all the way through....

Thanks again for all the tips!
Jackie


----------



## Jimster (May 11, 2010)

*trip*

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## flowers1227 (May 12, 2010)

Rambo...I have a map of the resort if you would like it.
Betty


----------



## JackieD (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jimster.  It's because of you I switched to Club la Costa.  I was pleased with the nice rooms and accomodating staff.  

To anyone staying there in the near future, I should mention that we were charged 25 Euros (2BR) & 18 Euros (1BR) for the electricity charges.  I knew about this before I checked in but thought maybe they discontinued charging this since it wasn't charged at check-in.  When we checked out, we were charged this fee.

Jackie


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (May 14, 2010)

JackieD said:


> well I'm down to 10 days....
> 
> I need to send an email to the resort but I'm not sure what to ask for.  My confirmation says Unit #216.  Does that mean anything?  I know it's a huge resort and reading many, many TUG, trip advisor and Rci reviews, it looks like the condition and location of the rooms varies WIDELY.  I'd like to have an ocean view and near a pool.  I have a 2BR/2BA reserved. Any first hand knowlege of sections to STAY AWAY from?
> 
> ...



Jackie: You mentioned that your mom is spanish, so maybe you can called the resort and have your mom ask those questions. 
I have done this in the past to other resorts in spain and they gave me all the info I needed.
Ana


----------



## JackieD (May 14, 2010)

Hi Ana,
thanks for the reply but my trip is long gone, done now.  Everything worked out great.  The resort was very responsive to emails and honored the requests I made. My mom was already in Spain the week before our timeshare check-in.  She could've called but she doesn't like to make arrangements without me with her (she's very nervous about talking 'business') so I didn't put her in that position. Plus I like having things in writing.  I found out once I was there that all the people we encountered at the front desk and restaurants spoke English so calling would have been very easy.

Thanks again


----------



## flowers1227 (May 26, 2010)

You're welcome, Rambo.


----------



## RAMBO (May 29, 2010)

*thank you for the mapp*

I got the map and thank you very much. I am new to TUG, just in the last few months I can see how helpful you are to each other. Flower1227 volunteered to send the map and it helped us to literally see where we will be staying. Thanks TUG and Thank you Flower1227, you guys really know how to help others.


----------

